# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  biến tần delta VFD 037b23a không lên nguồn cần giúp đỡ

## cuong

- em có xài biến tần của delta 2sdhand nay không hiển thị màn hình nữa, có bác bảo hư con công suất mà con đó nàm ở đâu hình dáng ra sao, nếu cháy thì thay làm sao, mua ở đâu và mở ra thấy nhiều tụ quá có sợ bị phóng điện không.một số hình ảnh: . Nhân đây cảm ơn bác Nhatson đã cung cấp kịp thời và tận tình bộ biến tần và spindle để khỏi bị khách hàng la rầy. chân thành cảm ơn các bác quan tâm

----------


## nhatson

cháy công suất nếu dứt 2 con trên dưới> dứt cầu chì
cháy công suất 1 con trên hoặc dưới> ko nối spindle khi run biến tần sẽ báo lỗi quá dòng
ko lên màn hình> có khả năng chết nguồn xung> kiểm tra con IC nguồn xung , đâu dó gần con biến áp xung

công suất là con bắt trên mặt nhôm đấy ah

PS dòng màu đỏ hình như là vi phạm nội quy  :Smile: 
b.r

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

Cảm ơn bác tại luc viết không để ý quy định, giờ không sửa được rồi mong các mod thông cảm . Cái này chuyên môn quá nhưng vẫn thích phá, bữa nào có tiền mua thêm một con biến tần rồi nghịch tiếp em cảm ơn bác lần nữa

----------


## nhatson

bác lấy đồng hồ đo con cầu chì xem còn ko? còn thì công suất chưa hỏng, có thể hỏng nguồn thôi, chụp hình cận cảnh chỗ biến áp xung

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

cầu chì còn, chỗ biến áp xung để tối em chụp , em còn một con biến tần 380v chưa động đến tối nay lôi ra phá luôn rồi chuọ hình nốt cảm ơn  bác nhiều

----------


## romvang

Coi đèn báo charger sáng không. Nhìn con của bác chưa dấu tích gì hy vòng khối công suất còn đủ. Nhớ kiểm tra các jack cắm cho chắc chắn vào.
Kiểm tra chân DC link kế bên chân cấp nguồn xem có nguồn chỉnh lưu không. Lưu ý chỗ này áp DC cao chọn thang đo phù hợp. Nếu có áp đủ chỗ này tức là khối chỉnh lưu còn. Đo tiếp lên nguồn 24v, 10v trên board điều khiển xem có đủ không.

----------

cuong, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Theo mình nếu bác chủ không nắm nhiều về điện/điện tử thì việc phục hồi khá khó khăn, nếu may mắn thì vẫn thành công.
Mình cũng từng dò dẩm & phân tích đo đạt vài con VFD mà mình có. Có con cũng có tình trạng giống của bác chủ.. các thao tác cần làm như sau:
- *Thật cản thận vì điện áp rất cao, 350V nếu dùng 220V và gần 600V nếu dùng 380V. Ngay cả điện tích trong tụ cũng đủ để phóng điện làm cháy cây vít nhỏ. Có thể giật gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng.*
- Nếu dùng VOM để đo thì phải cẩn thận chuyển thang đo phù hợp. Tốt nhất nên để thang đo 500-600V, nếu giá trị quá nhỏ thì chuyển dần xuống than do phù hợp hơn.
- Nếu dùng VOM đo thông mạch.. thì chắc chắn rằng.. phải ngắt điện VFD sau 5 phút. Chắc ăn thì dùng VOM đo áp trên bộ tụ lọc nguồn trước khi thực hiện các việc khác. Đôi khi (dù rất hiếm) điện trở tải giả xả tụ vẫn bị hỏng, khi đó thời gian xả tụ sẽ rất lâu.
- Mỗi linh kiện trên board đều có tác dụng riêng của nó.. ngay cả con LED, tưởng đơn thuần là LED chỉ thị, nhưng trong một số trường hợp nó có tác dụng phân áp.

Cái VFD của mình có tình trạng.. khởi động sau 2 phút thì tự tắt, sau đó lại tự khởi động rồi lại tự tắt. Qua kiểm tra xác định khối switching power dùng nuôi mạch điều khiển. Kiểm tra và đo đạt rất kỹ các điện trở & tụ vẫn không phát hiện hỏng hóc. Sau nhiều lần kiểm tra không có kết quả, tiến hành thay mới IC khiển, điện trở, tụ điện, diod, zener, opto mà vẫn không khắc phục được vấn đề. Cuối cùng mình phát hiện ra.. thay luôn con LED chỉ thị trong khi nguồn. Do con led ấy vẫn sáng nên mình nghĩ nó không thể hỏng được. Sau khi thay xong thì mọi thứ hoạt động hoàn hảo đến giờ.

Bổ xung thêm cái sơ đồ khối VFD để bạn dể dàng kiểm tra.


Nguồn http://www.ctiautomation.net/Mirus-FAQs.htm

Không lên nguồn thì kiểm tra ngay từ đầu vào, kiểm tra cầu chì, kiểm tra relay nạp tụ, từ từ tiến vào trong

----------

cuong, nhatson, nsonkha, phonglinh_90, thuhanoi

----------


## cuong

ặc do các bác nói dễ hiểu quá nên  cũng lờ mờ hiểu ra vấn đề, phần mạch điều khiển là em sợ nhất. còn mạch công suất các bác nói rõ ràng quá rồi. hiện cả hai con chỉ lỏng chân  cấp nguồn  hi  hi hàn lại và đã chạy thử không có mô tơ rồi, riêng con BT 380v của Trung Quóc thì chưa dò ra sách hướng dẫn huhuhu: drino DNV 318 (vậy mà trong main ghi DNV 310). tuy nhiên nếu là ic khiển mà hỏng thì có dễ thay không và nạp file thì có khó không? và có bác nào nạp dạng file này để nếu sau này ca khó hơn em đưa các bác làm cho nó lành. bác Nhatson và bác CKD, romvang nói như thế giống như chỉ tận tay rồi, chân thành cảm ơn các bác - vậy mà có bác "mát" nào cứ bảo là diễn đàn ta ít chia sẻ

----------


## nhatson

> ặc do các bác nói dễ hiểu quá nên  cũng lờ mờ hiểu ra vấn đề, phần mạch điều khiển là em sợ nhất. còn mạch công suất các bác nói rõ ràng quá rồi. hiện cả hai con chỉ lỏng chân  cấp nguồn  hi  hi hàn lại và đã chạy thử không có mô tơ rồi, riêng con BT 380v của Trung Quóc thì chưa dò ra sách hướng dẫn huhuhu: drino DNV 318 (vậy mà trong main ghi DNV 310). tuy nhiên nếu là ic khiển mà hỏng thì có dễ thay không và nạp file thì có khó không? và có bác nào nạp dạng file này để nếu sau này ca khó hơn em đưa các bác làm cho nó lành. bác Nhatson và bác CKD, romvang nói như thế giống như chỉ tận tay rồi, chân thành cảm ơn các bác - vậy mà có bác "mát" nào cứ bảo là diễn đàn ta ít chia sẻ


hòng bo khiển thì đợi cái invt nào đấy hỏng cs lấy phần khiển thay thôi ah
tỉ liệ bien tần có thể lấy code nạp lại là thấp

b.r

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

đến lúc đó lại nhờ bác bán cái BT khác vậy cho nó lành hihihi

----------


## phonglinh_90

hiện tại em có một con biến tần dellta VFDB 7.5kw.
biến tần đang dùng bình thường . sau khi  hoạt động xong công nhân nhà em vệ sinh bằng xịt bụi khí nén. sau khi bật lại thì không thấy biến tần hoạt động nữa. đo điện áp ra thì không có. 
vậy mong các bác chỉ giúp.
thanks all!

----------


## solero

Cấp nguồn xong trên màn hình có hiển thị gì không bác? cho xin cái ảnh lúc cắm điện và cái ảnh đấu nối chân vào ra.

----------

